# Footballer Tips - Tipstrr Portfolio



## JOAOP (Aug 17, 2020)

Hi There!

I would like to share with you my portfolio which I recently launched in Tipstrr website and is currently a *FREE* Service

https://tipstrr.com/tipster/footballer-tips/about







By following this betting strategy, you are following a betting strategy which I've mastered for the last years and kept me having constant profits with very interesting ROI. Most of the bets are in football, however I always keep an eye in some other sports when I do find interesting odds.

The tips which I send are a mix of tips in with high striking rate and a lower ROI and tips with lower striking rates but with very good ROI.. With that mix, we keep constant results and we are not dependent of only 1 or 2 markets.

The bets which I send are bets with odds which are misadjusted in favor of the person who bets / investor.. That is the only way we can keep constant gainings on a long term

Some of the markets in which I bet need some volume to generate the profit which I expect.. therefore, you could expect a considerable number of tips, specially during the weekend when secondary leagues and inferior divisions have their games scheduled..Some of the tips are sent in the same day of the game since odds very often fluctuate few hours before the events

COVID has kept me away from posting tips since sports and football games have been stopped almost all over the world.. Now that things are coming back to a "new normal", Ive started to share with you all my betting strategy to let you evaluate and enjoy good profits

I'm sending tips for free for now and I hope you all enjoy.. Hope to count with you in the future if I decide to convert this to a paid service so we all have a Win-Win situation here


----------



## JOAOP (Aug 17, 2020)

Day 100% Green today  Hope you all enjoy the profits!!


----------



## JOAOP (Aug 18, 2020)

We are on the way to get 2000 Euros profit with 2 weeks of betting


----------



## JudyRomero (Aug 19, 2020)

Hm, I would like to try it


----------



## JOAOP (Aug 23, 2020)

Finishing another week with great results.. Yes, this is a system that requires some work.. but, who said it's easy to make money?


----------



## Nowah (Aug 23, 2020)

I'll look into it. Soon and share


----------



## JOAOP (Aug 23, 2020)

Nowah said:


> I'll look into it. Soon and share



Thank you Nowah!


----------



## Nowah (Aug 25, 2020)

My pleasure You're most welcome!


----------



## JOAOP (Sep 1, 2020)

We finished the month of August with below stats!

I have the portfolio free for 1 more week, so If you would like to take the opportunity, start to follow


----------



## Beto (Sep 1, 2020)

Unpossible to follow you. Your Picks are not acceptable everywhere and the odds are not reliable.  Your profit normal must be the 1/2 of that  and lower....


----------



## JOAOP (Sep 1, 2020)

Beto said:


> Unpossible to follow you. Your Picks are not acceptable everywhere and the odds are not reliable.  Your profit normal must be the 1/2 of that  and lower....



Hi Beto, thanks for the feedback. If you are expecting to use only 1 bookie to make all this bets, yes, its true, you won't find all. You must be operating in different websites and bookies, including exchanges (bf, pinnacle.. or just a platform like BetInAsia)

In regards to the odds, yes, they do drop so as soon as bet goes out you should look for the pick.. The fact is that as Im posting tips that everyone can see.. having already hundreds of followers, I won't be surprised with odds to drop quickly due to lack of liquidity.. 

The numbers are there, the odds I place are existing as of the moment of the pick..


----------



## JOAOP (Sep 24, 2020)

Very proud of the results achieved, considering football tips only... 4.777,68 € profit in less than 2 months..  






Can follow tips here:

https://tipstrr.com/tipster/footballer-tips/about









						About Footballer Tips - Professional football tipster | Tipster | Tipstrr
					

About Footballer Tips, a Professional football tipster service - https://linktr.ee/footballertips




					tipstrr.com


----------



## JOAOP (Nov 10, 2020)

Very proud of the results achieved, considering football tips only... 6,200 € profit in 4 months..  











Can follow tips here:

https://tipstrr.com/tipster/footballer-tips/about


----------



## JOAOP (Dec 12, 2020)

Footballer Tips are very proud of the great and consistent results which we have achieved over the last months.. Over *7300 € profit (Stakes 25*€)

Let the numbers speak:










Can follow tips here:

https://tipstrr.com/tipster/footballer-tips/about


----------



## JOAOP (Feb 2, 2021)

Hello Everyone

So, we continue with the fantastic work in our portfolio of tips which is using Tipstrr as platform

These are very consistent results achieved over the last months.. *Over 8100* € profit (Stakes 25€)






See the breakdown below:






If you wish to follow us to start to make some money with sports betting, you can find us at:

https://tipstrr.com/tipster/footballer-tips/about

Best


----------



## JOAOP (Jul 26, 2021)

Hello Everyone

We continue with the fantastic work in our portfolio of tips which is using Tipstrr as platform

These are very consistent results achieved over the last 11 months..* Over 11.300 € profit (Stakes 25€) with NO negative month*






If you wish to follow us to start to make some money with sports betting, you can find us at:

https://tipstrr.com/tipster/footballer-tips/about

*Follow us at Instagram - @footballer.tips*


----------



## joaoproenca77 (Aug 6, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

We are in Telegram now!

Join us for daily free bets, 1xbet Bonus and much more

https://t.me/footballertipscommunity


----------



## JOAOP (Dec 8, 2022)

Hello Everyone!

We continue with the fantastic work in our portfolio of tips which is using Tipstrr as platform

These are very consistent results achieved over the last years.. we think the numbers are very clear :







We are also in Telegram where you can know about our services, enjoy daily free bets and much more

*Join us at **Footballer Tips Telegram*

Best,

Footballer Tips


----------



## Giresse (Dec 8, 2022)

Wow! That's a nice P/L curve you have there.


----------

